# silkies



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all. This is my new silkie penny. she is only 2 and 1/2 months old. Here are some pictures. I got her three days ago from a breeder called Amber Waves.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

She is cute! Is buffs the only color you have? I don't have any buffs. 3 White, and not sure if I have a pair of blue or gray. That color is hard to tell apart for me! My plan is to breed and sell the chicks. Yet that may change!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Gray, Blue or Lavender ?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I would say blue. If you look up in the standard of perfection on blue silkies from what I can see in this picture it matches the blue description. Here is a picture from the 2010 standard of the blue.
Hope this helps.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

From the pictures of the blues in the standard of perfection id say your birds are blue. Those pics above are taken from the American poultry Association standard of perfection 2010 version. Hope those picts helped.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks! I named them Lavender and Lilac! My girls have started laying now. So I guess I need to separate the colors!









This is Powder Puff, one of my white pullets.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! She is Absoultly beautiful! Will you be showing her? her crest is really nice. Have you had trouble with them being able to see? I just trimmed a small area around my girls eyes because they were having a tough time seeing. Do you also trim your girls? Or how do you handle that? She is a beautiful girl!!! Very very nice! I love white silkies!! You should show her!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Good questions!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks ! Powder Puff is my favorite. She loves to be held and petted. Sometimes I just carry her around with me when I am doing chores or just hanging out at the coops! I don't show them but I bought them from a show quality flock. My plan is to breed them and sell the chicks. I did trim her and Lilacs head once because they were all nasty from eating FF.


----------

